# Does MSI has Service centers in India to repair Laptops?



## Aryaman (Mar 31, 2015)

I need to tis because I am thinking of buying a laptop from MSI.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

I think there used to be a representative of MSI. Don't remember his name.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2015)

Fill this:
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html
 [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] is the MSI rep.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 2, 2015)

Aryaman said:


> I need to tis because I am thinking of buying a laptop from MSI.



Please check official Indian MSI Site for reference (MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more) If you need any more help, you can contact us directly at MSI India Notebook Facebook page. (*www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub)


----------



## sushrut (Aug 30, 2016)

rhyansy said:


> Please check official Indian MSI Site for reference (MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more) If you need any more help, you can contact us directly at MSI India Notebook Facebook page. (MSI India Notebook | Faceboo)



 [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Please check your inbox & E-Mail when you have time...I have a service request of my laptop...

Please reply...

Thank You...


----------

